# High ranking wines by Robert Parker Jr. and Wine Spectator.



## CheaperCigars (May 3, 2005)

*Hi Guys,*

*Arrowood Chardonnay Reserve Speciale 2007*

It is an enticing, dry white offering a big, floral, exotic fruit, pineapple, and peach-scented bouquet. This is a medium-bodied wine.

Rated: *89* By Wine Advocate #180 Dec 2008. Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$26.95* 
Our Price: *$16.49* 
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$98.79*
Country: *USA* 
Appeliation: *California, Sonoma County*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hartford Court Chardonnay Russian River Four Hearts 2006*

Complex aromas and flavors of white peach, citrus blossom, Asian pear and candied lemon give way to a rich and weighty mid-palate, followed by a very long, exotic spice infused finish.

Rated: *91* By Wine Advocate #174 Dec 2007 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$41.87* 
Our Price: *$30.93*
Our Case Price: *$371.16* 
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Russian River Valley*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Stonestreet Chardonnay Red Point 2007*

The Alexander Valley Chardonnay is a study in the balancing act between vibrant fruit, opulence and mineral structure. Weight and length are definitely present without compromising crisp acidity and bright fruit, resulting in a Chardonnay that is the poster child for Alexander Mountain Estate.

Rated: *92* By Wine Advocate #174 Dec 2007 Robert Parker 
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$30.16* 
Our Price: *$22.02*
Our Case Price: *$264.29*
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Sonoma County*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Artadi El Pison Rioja 2006*

The balance of natural elements results in a wine full of fine fruits, delicates spices, minaral hints and silky tennins. Vina el pison is a full body and character, elegant, with depth and complex sansation.

Rated: *97* By Wine Advocate #175 Feb 2008 Jay Miller
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$235.97* 
Our Price: *$196.43*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$1,178.57*
Country: *Spain*
Appeliation: *Rioja* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Edmeades Zinfandel Mendocino 2007*

Tannins are soft and supple, the cherry fruit is vivacious, and the addition of Petite Sirah and
Syrah adds a nice rural feel with earthy notes and some nice structure. Aging the wine should help it evolve into a nicely layered and complex Zinfandel, with toast and smokiness from the oak picking up in intensity.

Rated: *90* By Wine Advocate #187 Feb 2010 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$27.75* 
Our Price: *$15.08*
Our Case Price: *$180.95*
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Mendocino*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Legacy Alexander Valley 2005*

This blend of 82% Cabernet Sauvignon, 9% Merlot, and the rest Cabernet Franc and Petit Verdot comes from two vineyards on Jess Jackson's Alexander Mountain estate at a relatively high elevation. The wine offers notes of cedar, graphite, black currant, sweet cherry, and smoky oak. It is quite tightly knit, full-bodied, moderately tannic, with good acidity and definition.

Rated: *91+* By Wine Advocate #174 Dec 2007 Robert Parker 
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$34.65* 
Our Price: *$53.57*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$321.43*
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Alexander Valley*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fattoria Viticcio Bere 2007*

Fattoria Viticcio Bere 2007 is a lot of Cabernet character on the nose and palate, with dried herbs and black currant. Full and very rich on the palate, with chewy yet fruit-coated tannins. Long and flavourful.

Rated: *90* By Wine Spectator 31 Oct 2009
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$23.64* 
Our Price: *$12.70*
Our Case Price: *$152.44*
Country: *Italy*
Appeliation: *Tuscany, Chianti* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Outpost Estate Zinfandel Howell Mountain 2008*

The Outpost Estate Zinfandel Howell Mountain 2008 is Bright ruby-red. Aroma of Zinfandel 2008 is red and darker berries lifted by ginger, flowers and pepper. Juicy and intense; a real essence of zinfandel fruit, with superb clarity and spicy lift top the crushed berry flavors.

Rated: *90-93* By Wine Advocate #186 Dec 2009 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$45.99* 
Our Price: *$37.80*
Our Case Price: *$453.66* 
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Howell Mountain*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Argyle Brut Rose 2007*

Argyle Brut Rose 2007 is medium pink-colored wine, it has an alluring perfume of strawberry, rose petal, cinnamon, and raspberry. Rich, creamy, and concentrated, this lengthy, flavorful effort is a hedonist's delight. It merits pairing with the finest caviar or jamon Iberico.

Rated: *93* By Wine Advocate #185 Oct 2009 Jay Miller
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$51.75* 
Our Price: *$42.71*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$256.24*
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *Oregon, Dundee Hills*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Anakota Helena Dakota, Knight's Valley 2006*

The 2006 Helena Dakota Cabernet Sauvignon is a wine with a deep, dark red color. The nose presents notes of vanilla and oak. On the palate is an explosion of red fruits and minerality supported by a very round structure. The tannins are mature and present a long finish with hints of blonde tobacco.

Rated: *95+* By Wine Advocate #187 Feb 2010 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$46.95* 
Our Price: *$79.27*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$475.61* 
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Knight's Valley*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks
*Leticia Corbett*
*cheapercigars.com*
1-888-676-7774 xt 4


----------

